# Pinfish trap



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Will the minnow traps work for catching pinfish? I'm sure the opening is to small but could it be modified to work for pinfish? I just don't wanna pay 30 bucks for a trap and someone just steal it over night. I could live with a $10 trap being stole


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have one of the black ones you can have for $10


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok cool thanks. Pm'd you


----------

